# Colored spotlights?



## Chris_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm a new homeowner and my beautiful backyard is setup to be lit at night by 10 BIG spotlights/floodlights (regular household floods, 150 watts a piece I think in the standard cheapo twin mounts)

Anyhow, they are setup in a few different colors, reds, greens, yellows, blue that really make the backyard look cool at night...

HOWEVER..150watts x 10 lights equals a lot of electricity! My front security light is separate and also a flood, so I replaced the 100 watt floods with two encased 20watt CF floods and it puts out the SAME amount of light for 1/5 the juice.

However I can't find any colored CF floods available anywhere.. Can I just get some sort of high temp color gels and basically just GLUE them to the front of the CF floods?

Ideas to help me save electrons?


----------



## greenLED (Oct 26, 2005)

colored filters?


----------



## Chris_S (Oct 26, 2005)

greenLED said:


> colored filters?




Wow, brillant reply....


----------



## Wim Hertog (Oct 31, 2005)

Chris_S said:


> Wow, brillant reply....





Actually, colored gels (filters) are not that bad. All you need is the right CFL-filter combination. Use a daylight color CFL (> 5500K) for your blue and green lights and a warm white CFL (2700K) for your red light.

These filters are quite good: the transmission spectrum matches the phosphor peaks of the CFL's:

blue: http://www.leefilters.com/LPFD.asp?PageID=430
green: http://www.leefilters.com/LPFD.asp?PageID=253
red:http://www.leefilters.com/LPFD.asp?PageID=316

About the colored CFL's:

Landlite has colored CFL PAR spots: http://www.landlite.com/CELONA Web/Catalogue2003/Self-Ballasted_CFLs/CF_PAR_Lamps_Page1.3.pdf

But I don't know where to buy those. I once found a 25W blue CFL PAR38 flood...very nice. Here are some pics:


----------



## Chris_S (Oct 31, 2005)

That rocks! Thanks!


----------



## Chris_S (Nov 11, 2005)

Problem is, I cannot find these bulbs ANYWHERE in the US!

ideas?


----------



## Wim Hertog (Nov 11, 2005)

Chris_S said:


> Problem is, I cannot find these bulbs ANYWHERE in the US!
> 
> ideas?



Did you try to call/mail landlite to ask them? I know they are the manufacturer, but maybe they know where to get them....

I wouldn't know where to buy them in the US though...sorry about that

Anyway, you can give the color filters a try. They can produce more saturated colors than the fluorescent phosphors can....red seems always pinkish.


----------

